# In need of flight suit!



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok you know those flight suits people are putting on there birds so they dont make a mess in the house well....

Im in need of one for Hommer yes I tryed making one again but this time it failed and I put alot of work into it *darn*.

The problem is I would order one from http://www.bird-diaper.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=AFF&AFFIL=google&gclid=CJO5mvXooYcCFQ9HQQodjT4o6A but I dont have a credite card at *16*  .

Would anyone know of any pet store's,Markets ect.. that would sell them in pigeon size?

Thanks so much.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I got Squeaker's Flight Suit down the street at a place called Cage World. They sell birds, cages, etc. for all kinds of birds.

You might try the phone book and call around at Pet stores and especially bird stores to see if they carry them. Make sure they have a return policy!

I had to go 5 sizes larger than the recommended pigeon size because Squeaks has such a broad chest.

Hommer may pick at the suit but the more he wears it, the better he'll become adjusted (hopefully). They work really well but it's important to get the right size. Not too tight and not too loose...the suits are made of nylon with a velcro closure and wash and dry easily.

For reference, here is the official web site: Everything you want to know about pigeon diapers!

www.flightquarters.com 

and the toll free phone number: 888-412-7667

Good luck.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

they recomend a Wide Size for pigeons should I get one if I have the chance?

What size is Mr.Squeaks?

Thanks.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm not sure but the tag says "14" so it's BIGGER than the pigeon size (don't know the number). I just kept going larger until I found the size that fit. The size was about 5 sizes larger is all I remember. I remember that I didn't want the size "longer," just larger around the chest...


----------



## Sumit.Ghosh (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi,
I am from India!! I need a Flight Suit!! Can u tell me what size I will need precisely as I can not change them once I get them!  I want the diaper for white fantails! Please Help with a definite answer. u can mail me at [email protected]
Thanks a lot.  
Sumit


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sumit.Ghosh said:


> Hi,
> I am from India!! I need a Flight Suit!! Can u tell me what size I will need precisely as I can not change them once I get them!  I want the diaper for white fantails! Please Help with a definite answer. u can mail me at [email protected]
> Thanks a lot.
> Sumit


I dont know what size you shall need but fantails have different body positions so it might be hard to find the right one.

Good luck.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Sumit...I wish I could give you the info you need on Flight Suit size, but I really don't know.

The only thing I could suggest is to use one of the contacts I gave above. You could go to their website and "guesstimate" by using other birds as a guide.

I have never seen anyone use a Flight Suit on a Fantail but don't know why that couldn't be done.

Best of luck.


----------

